# Egg share at the radcliff



## maccie (May 11, 2004)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knows abit about the eggshare program at the john radcliff.

Does it take awhile to find some1 that needs a doner  i have psos and a little over weight.

does things like skin complains, breathing complains as in astha in the family interfer with getting excepted. my aunt has psoriasis so its in my family. 

I'm waitin to get refered back there as i've had 3 goes at IUi and ivf is my next step.

Thanx maccie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Chuddy, you may get referred back b4 me, but if not i will find out @ the end of the month for you as I am also interested C x

Good luck


----------



## maccie (May 11, 2004)

Hi Candy

Thanks for that ^thumbsup^

Good luck

maccie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Chuddy, the lady I saw at my meeting was very vague, she did say that it can take upto 6months to have had all the test and a suitable donor found, and that if I wanted to go down this route, the consulatnt would answer all my questions, so if you are wanting to egg share, make sure you mention it at your first appointment to get the ball rolling, C x


----------



## maccie (May 11, 2004)

hi candy

thankyou so much for getting this info 

i'm still waiting to get refered 

good luck on your tx

maccie


----------

